# Surgery and rehab for grade three AC joint separation



## ATC_Rugger (Oct 4, 2014)

I separated my AC joint a few years back before joining the military. First doctor misdiagnosed it as a grade one and a few months later after lingering pain I got a second opinion. The second doctor said that it was a grade three separation and that I should have had surgery on it. I've put off surgery since it didn't affect my job, but now that I'm trying to retrain to CCT I'd rather be able to prepare pain free. Has anyone on here received surgery for an AC separation and do you have any information that I should know before going through with it? I'm going to talk to the person in charge of retraining next week to see what paperwork is required to get my retraining approved. I appreciate any help/information that is provided.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 4, 2014)

You should talk to your doctor, and ask him what his prognosis is for you. Everyone rehabs differently based on a myriad  of variables. Asking a bunch of pipehitters how they recover may not be fitting for you. Some guys on here rehab in a way that would shame pro athletes, do you know enough about yourself to know how you will rehab?


----------



## ATC_Rugger (Oct 4, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> You should talk to your doctor, and ask him what his prognosis is for you. Everyone rehabs differently based on a myriad  of variables. Asking a bunch of pipehitters how they recover may not be fitting for you. Some guys on here rehab in a way that would shame pro athletes, do you know enough about yourself to know how you will rehab?



I've never had to rehab prior to this, so no not really. It should be a good learning experience though. Thank you for the input


----------

